# Air India (almost) cheated me regarding baggage



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm in a real mess. Please advice.

So I booked by flight from Bangalore to Sydney for 11th June 2015 through Air India, ONLY because they claimed to provide 40 kgs baggage for one way fare, even for economy class (when originating from India), as mentioned here:-
Australia Checked Baggage Allowances

After getting my e-ticket through email, I was shocked to find out that the baggage limit was mentioned as 30 kgs. I called their customer care, and some moron said that this 'offer' of 40 kgs may now be over and their website might not have been updated yet, and hence I get only 30 kgs. And he was so unsure. This is ridiculous. 

I could have gone for much better Airways for 30 kgs baggage, instead of this crappy Air India. What a great start to my 'new life' which is supposed to begin in Oz. I suppose I was openly cheated here.

Is there ANY way for me to obtain the extra 10 kgs mentioned on their official website? I'm sure that if I cancel the ticket now, these cheats will probably deduct a significant amount from the ticket price.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Just came to know through online forums that Air India hasn't even refunded anything to customers after months. So even if I cancel the ticket now, these frauds probably won't refund ANYTHING. 

Please suggest, how am I supposed to haggle with such incompetent cheats?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Perhaps write a mail and confirm the same?

I asked for same in Thai and Sri Lankan but was politely informed this offer of 40kgs is no longer available with them.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Perhaps write a mail and confirm the same?
> 
> I asked for same in Thai and Sri Lankan but was politely informed this offer of 40kgs is no longer available with them.


But this 40 kg limit was never mentioned anywhere for economy class on Thai And Sri lankan Airlines website, right? Since it is specified clearly on the Air India site that they provide 40 kg limit for economy one way travel on flights from India to Australia, aren't they obliged to provide that?


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Dude, their website clearly states 40kg baggage allowance for one way travel to sydney/melbourne....u dont have to worry

Australia Checked Baggage Allowances

India to Sydney / Melbourne for tickets issued after 22nd Oct 2014 (For journeys originating from India)
Executive Class	One way fare	40 kgs.
Return fare	40 kgs.
Economy Class	One way fare	40 kgs.
Return fare	30kgs.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> Dude, their website clearly states 40kg baggage allowance for one way travel to sydney/melbourne....u dont have to worry
> 
> Australia Checked Baggage Allowances
> 
> ...


Yeah, but now they are saying 40 kg is allowed only for student visa and not PR.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> Yeah, but now they are saying 40 kg is allowed only for student visa and not PR.


Hi FunkyZoom,

Only way I can suggest you is to visit the Air India main booking office in Bangalore, and speak to the manager there.

Show them a printout of the Air India website page, and explain that you booked only because it was mentioned as 40 kgs on the website.

If they agree for 40 kgs somehow, get them to write that on your E-ticket, and your problem would be solved.

If they don't agree, ask them how much will they take to add additional 10 kgs to your ticket. 

Based on their reply, you will be better placed to decide whether to cancel the ticket or pay for additional kgs. 

Good luck!

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

ausmover said:


> Hi FunkyZoom,
> 
> Only way I can suggest you is to visit the Air India main booking office in Bangalore, and speak to the manager there.
> 
> ...


I did visit their office today. They made me wait for almost 2 hours. Ad then, when I explained the things, they were quite perplexed. Then they said that since it is mentioned on the website, although 30 kg was mentioned on my e-ticket I will be allowed 40 kgs at the airport. I told them that i can't take that risk, so they should provide an authorization letter for the extra 10ks. Then, they had a look at my grant copy, and took a U-turn saying that the 40kg limit is only for student Visas. I indicated that nowhere on their site was it mentioned that only specific types of visa holders are eligible for 40 kgs baggage.

Finally, they said they would be contacting the eCommerce department and get back to me with the clarification. I'm pretty sure they won't, because they were so unsure about everything. 

Cancelling the ticket is too risky with this bunch of retards, because there are so many complaints on online forums that people are still waiting for refunds months after canceling their tickets. If I do cancel the ticket, there is a high possibility of me losing everything I paid. Looks like they have caught me in a vice like grip. Probably a reminder of how things work in India, before I'm all set to get out of here permanently.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

I read somewhere all airlines flying in to Australia are required to offer the extra baggage allowance. This directive come from an Australia government regulation (trying to find details) rather than the airlines generosity. To qualify you must be flying on a one way ticket and you must have PR visa and you be using your PR visa for the first time.


----------



## Manoj Kumar Deo (Jun 1, 2015)

Air India should understand the passengers requirements and needs to raise 40-50 kgs of baggage...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> I read somewhere all airlines flying in to Australia are required to offer the extra baggage allowance. This directive come from an Australia government regulation (trying to find details) rather than the airlines generosity. To qualify you must be flying on a one way ticket and you must have PR visa and you be using your PR visa for the first time.


The Air India imbeciles put up a brave fight, but they conceded defeat and provided 40 kgs when I took my lawyer friend to their office and threatened to file a case against them in the consumer court!


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> The Air India imbeciles put up a brave fight, but they conceded defeat and provided 40 kgs when I took my lawyer friend to their office and threatened to file a case against them in the consumer court!


Haha.... Well done!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> The Air India imbeciles put up a brave fight, but they conceded defeat and provided 40 kgs when I took my lawyer friend to their office and threatened to file a case against them in the consumer court!


Well done...funky.
Sometimes it is required to threaten these people because they are not customer centric!!!
Hope you reach oz safely...
Keep posting...


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

One way to avoid dealing with those idiots at Air India is booking through a third party like makemytrip, yatra etc. They clearly mention baggage allowance while booking and its also recorded on the iternary so Air India has to comply


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Trust me, when it comes to refund, everyone is an equally worse


----------

